# Use of Capsicum with Firefox



## gnath (Jun 9, 2018)

Message from firefox-60.0.2,1 ,  after update/install,

```
Some features available on other platforms are not implemented:
- Native audio (OSS backend is incomplete, doesn't support WebRTC)
- Encrypted Media Extensions (requires Widevine CDM binary)
- Process sandboxing (requires Capsicum backend)
- Reduced memory usage (requires mozjemalloc)
....
```
Is there any user interface for Capsicum or this has to be implemented by port developer ?
I understand that it is part of base system.The man page is not of much help.
Is there any use case for Capsicum?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Jun 9, 2018)

That would need to patch www/firefox and I guess would not be a easily task, probably would need to fork it. irc/irssi was "capsicumned" recently. See HERE.

You may be interested on Thread 53362.


----------

